# Goldings Rhizomes - Cheap



## fraser_john (15/6/09)

OK, last time I gave a shit load away, kicking myself now as I could have sold them for $10 each, so that is how much they are gonna be, HOWEVER......all proceeds will make their way to the DONATE NOW button at the top of this page to support the board.

The first SIX people to respond to this post can have a Goldings Rhizome for $10, I will then get them to email me a screen shot of the receipt of their DONATE NOW session through Pay Pal and then they can send me a padded envelope, we can figure out the details once we get there.

The first six in and then I will send you a PM....be quick I guess.

John


----------



## itmechanic (15/6/09)

Im In!!!!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## altone (15/6/09)

fraser_john said:


> OK, last time I gave a shit load away, kicking myself now as I could have sold them for $10 each, so that is how much they are gonna be, HOWEVER......all proceeds will make their way to the DONATE NOW button at the top of this page to support the board.
> 
> The first SIX people to respond to this post can have a Goldings Rhizome for $10, I will then get them to email me a screen shot of the receipt of their DONATE NOW session through Pay Pal and then they can send me a padded envelope, we can figure out the details once we get there.
> 
> ...



Were we meant to PM or reply? I'll do both just in case


----------



## haysie (15/6/09)

Goldings :wub: 
Jumped the gun. PM sent


----------



## QldKev (15/6/09)

Put me in for 1, thanks.


----------



## niggles (15/6/09)

Me too please





Cheers!


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (15/6/09)

pick me!


----------



## Batz (15/6/09)

Me

No time to count


----------



## Batz (15/6/09)

Batz said:


> Me
> 
> No time to count




Bugger!


----------



## daemon (15/6/09)

I was lucky enough to be part of John's first offer well so I'll let others have a go at this one. Just wanted to say that it's a nice gesture, I donated a small amount last year to Dane to assist with the costs. I know it's wasn't a huge amount, but I figured if everyone did the same it'd make a difference.


----------



## fraser_john (15/6/09)

OK, list is 

itmechanic
boddingtons best
haysie
qldkev
niggles
batz


Sorry L_Bomb, but its that send to WA thing I won't do 

Lads, I'll be PM'ing you as soon as my PM ban fades........

John


----------



## RdeVjun (15/6/09)

Good on you John for supporting AHB! I won't pretend to speak for you, but it looks to me like you could've easily just lined your own pocket from your surplus but chose instead to support the community that supports you. For that, you're to be congratulated. I just wish there was more of this around here...

+ 1 for John, lucky bidders, Daemon & the likes, without their support of AHB, all this wouldn't exist.

I'm just severely kicking myself for not thinking likewise when I gave some stuff away recently... I'm sorry, team...


----------



## altone (15/6/09)

fraser_john said:


> OK, last time I gave a shit load away, kicking myself now as I could have sold them for $10 each, so that is how much they are gonna be, HOWEVER......all proceeds will make their way to the DONATE NOW button at the top of this page to support the board.




Kudos on doing it this way, Helps the whole community.

I pledge to do the same thing next season with all hop rhizomes big and strong enough.

Good onya


----------



## hairofthedog (15/6/09)

true community spirit mate :beerbang:


----------



## Bizier (15/6/09)

St Fraser John blesses the masses again, good work brother.


----------



## BOG (15/6/09)

I just missed a Goldings Rizome on Ebay for $27.

They are cheap at $10.

Also Cascade at $47.... It's getting silly. 
3 years from now well be cursing the buggers as they take over the garden.




BOG


----------



## altone (15/6/09)

BOG said:


> I just missed a Goldings Rizome on Ebay for $27.
> 
> They are cheap at $10.
> 
> ...



Sorry mate - I was bidding against you - promise not to anymore for Hallartau, Goldings or Mt hood - the rest - well my principal is max total 25 inc postage for strains I want - if you want it more than me - more power to you.


----------



## slacka (15/6/09)

Mmmm Goldings, yes please if there's any left.


----------



## Fents (16/6/09)

hairofthedog said:


> true community spirit mate :beerbang:



THIS. :beerbang:


----------



## geoffi (16/6/09)

Damn. I always find out about these things too late...


----------

